
Programmable bacteria induce durable tumor regression and antitumor immunity - dannykwells
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-019-0498-z
======
gog-ma-gog
*in mice

~~~
TallGuyShort
The "programmable bacteria" concept seems a bit more general than the typical
treatments that work in a petri dish / mice before flopping on humans. At the
very least it's more novel.

~~~
dannykwells
It's not that novel

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16330045](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16330045)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20350554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20350554)

------
aszantu
upcomming next: human triels - kill ethnicity u don't like with aggressive
contagious form of cancer

